# Simplicity 860 SE 8HP 24"



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm considering buying a Simplicity 860 SE. It looks to be in good shape. But when I went to see it, it was leaking gas from the carb. Turns out, the pin at the bottom of the carb fell out when he had it in his driveway. It was supposedly running a half hour before I got there, and I do believe him. He found the pin and screwed it back in. The leaking stopped, but it wouldn't start. Was originally asking $350 but we agreed on $300. But when it couldn't start, he said $200. I think it was just flooded and maybe needed a carb cleaning. He lets it run dry before the end of every season, but he used it sparingly as he is older and doesn't have much of an area to clear. I followed up in a few days. He said it's no longer leaking, but sputters as it runs. 

$200 is a good price if all it needs is a tune up carb cleaning. But I'm a little worried about the fear of the unknown. Any opinion on why the engine is now running "unevenly" (not sure how to describe it)? I'm really tempted to buy it and give it a little maintenance. There's some great feedback on this site and was wondering what everyone thinks. Thanks


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Sounds like a good deal as long the components in the bucket aren't knackered up. 

These are solid machines and carb work is easy. 

If there are unfixable problems with original carb brand new chinese versions are like $15 now. 

And the chassis accepts 8hp and 13hp Predator engines should you want to repower down the road











.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Sounds like a good deal as long the components in the bucket aren't knackered up.
> 
> ...


I'll take the 13hp repower please:grin:


----------



## antny (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks tdipaul. I’m hoping a dirty carb is all it is. Just not sure.


----------



## ksj0823 (Feb 23, 2019)

antny said:


> Thanks tdipaul. I’m hoping a dirty carb is all it is. Just not sure.


How's everything going with your 860? I pick up a 860 yesterday, it was leaking gas when I push the primer button. And turns off if I lower the throttle to 50%.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

So you didn't hear it run? Two things, trust him and buy it but $200 is too much for buying a frame. Spray starting fluid in the carb, if it starts and runs ok, it's probably good.I

When buying used, you look at the wear in the skid shoes, scraper bar, take the belt cover off, how are the belts? Take the bottom cover off, how is the friction disk? All these need to be accounted for in the price. A Chinese carb is $25.


----------

